# Wellington... or Canberra?



## actegoricamente (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi everyone!

So I'm in a very lucky/tricky position and I need you help. Basically, I got two job offers: one in Canberra, and the other in Wellington. Both jobs are quite similar and sound great (though financially better in Oz), based on the two contracts I received. Our initial plan is to go there for a period of three years. It is difficult to make a decision and it might come up to lifestyle choices. I posted this thread here as I have more questions about New Zealand... I would be very grateful if you could give me your thoughts on the following questions:

1) My wife would have to look for a job. How easy is it to find a job in Wellington (or Canberra)? I've heard the job market tends to be quite restrictive and she might struggle if she doesn't know anyone.

2) Housing (a recurring theme in this forum): I had a look and couldn't find any decent (i.e. well insulated) 2 bedroom flat for under $420 in walking distance from the city centre! They also look very small compared to Canberra. Is this price range quite normal? I am also quite puzzled by the quality of pictures posted on TradeMe 

3) Cabin fever: our main fear is to feel "trapped" in Wellington, compared to Canberra. The city looks quite small though that could be great, but flying out to visit family and friends looks extremely expensive. Has anyone experienced this feeling?

4) Overall, if you had to make a decision solely based on lifestyle, which city would you go for and why?

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

actegoricamente said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> So I'm in a very lucky/tricky position and I need you help. Basically, I got two job offers: one in Canberra, and the other in Wellington. Both jobs are quite similar and sound great (though financially better in Oz), based on the two contracts I received. Our initial plan is to go there for a period of three years. It is difficult to make a decision and it might come up to lifestyle choices. I posted this thread here as I have more questions about New Zealand... I would be very grateful if you could give me your thoughts on the following questions:
> 
> ...


Really difficult question to answer. I doubt there'll be many members who have lived in both and can give you a balanced view.
I can answer the questions relating to Wellington as we lived there for 2.5yrs after we arrived in NZ but I have no experience of AUS other than a 4 night stay in Sydney CBD so I suppose it wouldn't be much help, but here we go anyway.....

1. Depends what she does?
2. How would you know if any accommodation you are looking at is well insulated? True that rental prices - especially in the CBD have risen because of the demand so yes this price range is fairly typical. You may be able to get slightly cheaper if you look at areas further out of the CBD but then you'll have transport costs.
It may be an option to share a house with others so you and your wife renting a bedroom is a house and then sharing the other amenities.
3. Yes, as cities go Wellington is quite compact but I reckon big enough with enough to do so you wouldn't get cabin fever or feel trapped. It is a pretty cool place to be and as the saying goes, there's no better place than Wellington when the sun is shining 
4. Unable to answer.


----------



## russellfamily (Jan 22, 2017)

Stick to Canberra.
We moved over from Sydney to Wellington and found that the weather was too much for us.
We moved up to Auckland as soon as we could.
In saying that, Wellington has a great coffee and alternative culture. But activities are limited


----------

